# Football/Soccer Goal to Goal Shots



## TexPhoto (Dec 4, 2022)

In the stadium where I shoot, there are only 2 photo pits (for pro men's games). One behind each goal line. So if you are shooting into the goal, it's from the opposite side of the field. Here is a shot with a Canon R3 and 200-400 lens, shot at 560mm with the internal 1.4X converter.


----------

